# Days till bow season



## CHOPIQ

Not sure how many of you are starting to get the itch but only 85 days and a wake up till first day of bow season.


----------



## H20hound

hard to believe it's less that 90 now


----------



## Sharp Charge

Man time flies. I should start practicing.


----------



## thegcdawg

My birthday is September 25th and I took the following 3 days off for vacation. i can't freakin' wait!!!


----------



## CHOPIQ

78 and a wake up


----------



## powerstrokin73

I'm with Sharp Charge i need to get the bow out and get to practicing.. i am gonnna be way outa wack!!!


----------



## sam kegg

i have been shooting a lil,,, i spend to much time fishing right now.. its seems i always wait till the last minute and then hurry up and get my sights down.. im gonna get on ball and soon as the fish stop biting .ehhh well maybe next i will get it right and start early


----------



## island troller

Started the itch tonight.
Set my trail camera out tonight for scouting.
After I secured the camera to the tree I turned around and there was a nice buck in velvet staring at me. I will be counting the days now.


----------



## CHOPIQ

68 and counting


----------



## wave warrior

i wish it mattered, due to shoulder surgery last fall i get to sit out yet ANOTHER season!!! dont know if i will EVER shoot my bow again as it isnt much better now after 8 months of therapy and still have therapy twice a week!!! on the bright side my friends gave me plenty of meat last season and i'm sure they wont let me go hungry!! besides i am a better cook than most of them and they are better hunters than me!!!


----------



## sam kegg

my buddy had some problems with his shoulder, couldnt pull his bow, he bought a ten point crossbow with a cranker.. real easy i may even pick one up since i have had an injury to my neck and shoulder..


----------



## gf319804

I'm ready. I never stop having that "itch." Thought I should probably have that checked out by a doctor...oh well...I shoot 4-5times a week, so other than getting use to the new release I bought last week, I am ready to rock and roll...


----------



## wave warrior

sam kegg said:


> my buddy had some problems with his shoulder, couldnt pull his bow, he bought a ten point crossbow with a cranker.. real easy i may even pick one up since i have had an injury to my neck and shoulder..


well i do have a pretty sweet horton with scope but i cant shoot ANYTHING per Drs orders....no bow,crossbow shotgun etc.! maybe next year! (thats coming from a cleveland sports fan)


----------



## bulafisherman

I`am counting the days, can`t wait for those blustery fall days during the rut, have a weeks vacation scheduled for the 1st of nov and another week for the gun season!


----------



## thegcdawg

I wish it would hurry up. My Block 4x4 is taking a beating with all my practice.


----------



## H20hound

Just about 2 months away. Going to check my cameras tonight I think.


----------



## buckeyeguy

Just got done putting the new G5 sight I got last Xmas on my Hoyt. Don't get me wrong, I'm looking forward to the season, but I am living up the warm temps!!!!! Won't be too long and we'll be posting how we can't wait until the thaw.:Banane09:


----------



## sam kegg

buckeyeguy said:


> Just got done putting the new G5 sight I got last Xmas on my Hoyt. Don't get me wrong, I'm looking forward to the season, but I am living up the warm temps!!!!! Won't be too long and we'll be posting how we can't wait until the thaw.:Banane09:


like you said !! soon we will be saying cant wait for the thaw,,,,i dont mind the winter its just that cold rainy slushy crap i hate,,,,, thats ohio


----------



## PCO Lady

I can't wait to get in that tree stand and see that first deer walk past....Been practicing for the past few weeks with my DXT my husband got me for my birthday. I get goosebumps just thinking about opening day!!!


----------



## ironman172

I'm almost ready!!! just need to finish a big shooting house....other than that the deer are around and ready too!!

.


----------



## ironman172

A view from 2 stands...

.


----------



## CHOPIQ

Ironman, seeing those pictures really got me thinking about deer season. especially the ones taken from the stand. On the pictures with the feeder, I noticed you have a trap, is that to catch the racoons?


----------



## ironman172

Yes, when there in season,!!!...I just never removed it when its not set, it did seem to deter the ***** from the feeder for awhile after a couple got trapped and disposed of during the season.....they clean me out almost overnight....that would take the deer 4 days to do...


----------



## ironman172

a few pics....one with a **** on the trap....notice the door is closed on the trap in all the pics.

.


----------



## MuskieManOhio

Nice pics what kind of trail cam do you have?


----------



## H20hound

60 days and counting!

Couple of youngsters


----------



## BaddFish

Going tonight to prune my two new stand spots- haven't been out there since march... shot the 3-d range last night! Gettin ready!!


----------



## gf319804

Well, for everyone that has the itch, maybe this will help:


----------



## bkr43050

I have not been getting anxious yet for the season but once I return from my Canada trip in a couple of weeks I will be busy getting ready. My boy bought a game camera this year and it is the first that we have had one to play around with. He has been getting plenty of pictures of deer of all sizes including a few shooters. He has been still learning the ins and outs of proper placement/angle of the camera. Here is the best one he has gotten so far. The picture was a bit far away so I cropped out the excess. I figure with those brow tines he will be easy to identify in the fall.


----------



## CHOPIQ

Thats is a nice looking deer bkr. I hunt public land so that would be a shooter but if you are on private land that would be an exceptional deer next year.


----------



## bkr43050

CHOPIQ said:


> Thats is a nice looking deer bkr. I hunt public land so that would be a shooter but if you are on private land that would be an exceptional deer next year.


Everyone has their own standards but in my book he is a shooter this year as well. Yes he would be even bigger next year but I don't own enough acreage to ensure that I am the only hunter getting a look at him during the season.


----------



## Danshady

> I hunt public land so that would be a shooter but if you are on private land that would be an exceptional deer next year.


very true, cant pass on that one on public land. would be hard to on private even, anything can happen even on private land, they could get hit by a garbage truck which is what happened to a nice buck that was on the private land that i hunt. anyways that looks like a young deer with an awesome rack, that has potential to be a huge deer in years to come.


----------



## bkr43050

Danshady said:


> very true, cant pass on that one on public land. would be hard to on private even, anything can happen even on private land, they could get hit by a garbage truck which is what happened to a nice buck that was on the private land that i hunt. anyways that looks like a young deer with an awesome rack, that has potential to be a huge deer in years to come.


I had a monster 12 point base buck several years back running my property. He was quite easy to spot with his mass and his two drop tines (one on each side). Just before July 4th one summer he showed up dead in the ditch right across from my house. It was enough to make me sick as I had seen him for two seasons but had not gotten a shot at him.

There are a lot of things that can go wrong to remove a trophy buck from the herd. I think unless you are hunting a very large property with full control of it then you are really not in control of the situation very much.


----------



## CHOPIQ

Only 52 more days.


----------



## CHOPIQ

Hope you all have been practicing only 32 and a wake up.


----------



## BaddFish

I'll be picking up my new goldtips tomorrow and bumpin up my practice sessions to 3 nights a week... gettin close!


----------



## sam kegg

depending on the temp i may wait till the second week to go out,, last year opening day was a lil too warm.


----------



## BaddFish

I got my 13pt- 188lb boy on first day (evening) last year.

I remember being warm in my ground blind but even warmer field dressing him!


----------



## HUNTorFISH

i remember last year opening day i passed up a 9 pt in the early morning. later in the morning i had a 6pt and basket 8point come out from behind me. as i was watching them in the corn, i see a tree moving and see a big 11pt making a rub. the little bucks go back into the woods as he starts to come into me and gets at 35yds i pull thinking the small bucks are gone only to find out the 6 pt was right behind me and bust me. so i can't wait till this opening day to hopefully see some more good deer, no matter how warm it is i will be in the stand.


----------



## joe01

27 more days


----------



## HUNTorFISH

this cool weather in the mornings makes it feel like it is deer season already.... gonna be a long 27 days, i'll have to get out and take some doves and squirrels to pass some time


----------



## H20hound

Here is a countdown timer for you guys. This is for the western ohio guys. You eastern ohio guys get in the woods 10 minutes or so before us... I could never understand why.

http://www.timeanddate.com/counters...9&day=26&year=2009&hour=6&min=56&sec=0&p0=805


----------



## hunt

yeah opening day always seems to be hot... at least for me


----------



## BaddFish

I just gained access to an additional 150-200 acres with a clear cut and a ton of corn & beans... Oh man! Should have my permission slip tonight and this weekend it'll be time to scout and scout some more... 
The best part of this is that the property is on the same block of woods as the deer that I'm already hunting- its just the faaar north side.


----------



## island troller

Been watching 2 shooters hanging around my stand almost every evening,will they still be there in 19 DAYS.


----------



## MuskieManOhio

18 days an i cant wait to get up in my tree stand and watch that bruiser come outta the brush so i can introduce him to my high country!!! :d


----------



## BaddFish

wow muskie man! I thought i was the only one that still shot a high country!?
I have the pro carbon force... very small and light but packs a punch. i was just shooting it tonight.
About 7 years old... I still out shoot alot of guys with the brand new hoyt's or bowtech's

good luck!


----------



## MuskieManOhio

Nope not the only one, I picked mine up this year for 150 bucks cant beat that, its a carbon 4runner high country is a nice bow.

Thanks you too!


----------



## alumcreeker

14 days to go seems like its never going to be here every evening i watch these huge bucks and every morning i wake wish today was the day hope they stick around i could use i new wall hanger plus my freezer is empty.


----------



## BaddFish

I hear ya brother! I've been absolutely busting my rump every day getting firewood DONE so I can hunt after work over and over and over again!


----------



## Firemanjoe15

Can't wait, getting stands up this week at a new orchard my friend and I got permission at.


----------



## fishintechnician

getting my stands set through out this week this will be my first year bow huntin gwith a compound and season comes in the day after my b-day hopeing my present will be my first big archery buck


----------



## island troller

Opening day of bow season IS my birthday. I can't think of anything else I would rather do than to sit in a tree all day hoping for a chance at that big buck. To me thats a great way to spend a birthday. 12 DAYS


----------



## BaddFish

I was just scouting on Sunday and man... Watch for the white oak groves guys... I got a grove of 6-8 trees that is dropping nuts every 5 min.
I almost got hit on the head! 

The deer are all over the area...

As Ann-old would say: "I'll be back!"


----------



## joe01

dude last year i was smack right in the face, looking up at the tree rats.... today was my last day looking around. i seen 13 turkeys

11 days


----------



## keithlancaster

10 days for you lucky Archers, lol


----------



## hunt

yea i have an oak woods with apple trees scattered in it... good place too they love apples


----------



## reel

1-1/2 more days.
Looks like 70% rain in our area for the opener.
I hate getting the scope and mechanisms soaked the first day out, but I'm going regardless.
...


----------



## island troller

Better have that harness on Saturday so those mosquitoes don't carry you away for lunch.

ONE MORE DAY


----------



## BaddFish

In less then 24hrs I will be in my stand hopefully tagging a deer with my fiance' video taping!
Can't wait! Wahooooo!


----------



## Bigun

20 hrs 30 minutes and counting


----------



## andyjs3589

Sooooooo soon, I am so excited!!


----------



## MuskieManOhio

One day fellas!


----------



## One Legged Josh

Good luck guys! Should be a good season!


----------



## fshnteachr

Southwestern Ohio looks to be expecting rain tonight and tomorrow. Hopefully it doesn't screw things up for us.


----------



## sam kegg

too hot form me this weekend. wont be much movement until after dark, at least where i hunt.. im gonna sit this one out and wait for another week. or untill it gets cooler. good luck to all you guys. hope to see some pictures of some nice bucks this year!!!

sam


----------



## reel

<12 hours. Gonna hit the hay early.
Looks like rather strong S and SE winds in this area.
...


----------



## One Legged Josh

Well, its 3:30 am and I havnt slept a wink. Truck is loaded, dogs are crated up for the day and the coffee is hot. Sleep deprivation is part of bow hunting, I guess.
I hope its all worth it!


----------



## Byg

Its time>>>>>>>>>>good luck everyone!!!!


----------

